# insurance nightmare



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

guys in NY city insurance is almost impossible to get...i went from around 1200 annually to 3500 they claimed it was b/c of 9/11.. then to name cvs additional insuered cost me another grand...i know i got ripped off... to put snow mgt.on cost another 1000...all this and i told them i only have one truck ...2500 ram 810 blizzard...i had no choice they were the only one's that would write the policy...thats not including the 2400 per vehicle for commercial policy...this policy had to be paid in full w/in 2 months...i couldn't even cancel it after the season...its good til Jan 04 then its shopping again... any help will be greatly appreciated...also lost cvs to lowballer...(thats another story)
[email protected]


----------



## Rooster (Dec 13, 1999)

Do a search on Erie Insurance, here is one thread, there are more.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6605&highlight=Erie+Insurance

Good Luck!!!

Rick


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite!

If you don't see Farm Family mentioned in the Erie threads when you do your search, search that also. Good luck!


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

The commercial insurance has gon crazy.:realmad: They have gone up in price for our trucks quite a bite.Have never had a claim prossed that was out fault.Any one else notice a rise in there rates this year??


----------



## XPECTATIONS (Oct 15, 2003)

*ins*

we curintly pay $1700 for our c3500hd w/ 1mil in liability & full coverage.

$650 2 mil umbrella lia
approx $1000.00 for 2 mil. lia policy w/ all equipment covered at replacement cost.

I was up set to find my additional ins. were $50.00 per. 
I opted for the 9 payment policy @ $5.00 per billing cycle.{ eg. time value of money}
nation wide mutual is my carrier, be careful nw has three teer contractor liabilaty price structure.

new bee----- expencive
proven what i have
experenced min. 18 years contractor insured ---- cheap

also your catagory is important in coverage and premium.
my agent did a comparason for me and found landscaping is the best coverage/premium mix. per my oblgations.

i also recomend providing your agent with a copy of the contract (liability portion/ contract requirements) so the have it on file, they will go to bat fro you. insurance companys like to keep there money more than you like to keep your own. they have fists full of lawyers. my agent and i review w/ thier lawer (free) all aspectes of my bus. at least once a year.

Don't forget lia. policys are audit policys, your premium is based on your gross! ex. your abillity to cause damage!!!!!!


----------

